# Tabelle 6.5 Seite 63  BGIA Report 2/2008



## stevenn (10 März 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich will sicher Stillstand erkennen. Dies soll  mit induktiven Näherungssensoren geschehen. Jetzt hab ich das Problem,  das ich wirklich nur einen einzigen Sensor für meine Anwendung gefunden  habe.
Diesen hier:  http://asset.balluff.com/std.lang.all/pdf/datasheet/r-/de/Datasheet_BES012K_140065_GER-de.pdf     wichtig dabei sind Schaltabstand mind. 4mm und der Durchmesser von max  4mm. Da ich keinen anderen finde würde ich gerne zwei von diesen  verwenden um PLr d zu erreichen.
Nun komm ich zu der Tabelle. Sehe  ich das richtig, dass ich, wie unter Nr. 2, zwei unterschiedliche  Hersteller/Technologien(Diversität) brauche um auf PL d zu kommen? Wenn  ich zweimal denselben Sensor nehme, dann habe ich ja keine Diversität  wie bei Nr.3 und benötige, " Eine Herstellerbestätigung über die  Einhaltung aller Anforderungen nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1 [...]" Was heißt  laut Norm unterschiedliche Technologie? Reicht es wenn ich einmal PNP  und Schließer nehme und beim anderen Sensor NPN und Öffner?
Und wie sieht so eine Herstellerbestätigung aus?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Schöne Grüße

Stevenn


----------



## holgermaik (10 März 2015)

Hallo
In der Tabelle geht es um Softwaresystem. "SRESW"
Auf Seite 91 ist eine Begriffserklärung

Das du mit Standard Näherungsschaltern PLd erreichen kannst, halte ich für fraglich. Werte wie MTTFd usw. bekommst du nur für Sicherheits Naherungsschalter.
Grüsse Holger


----------



## stevenn (10 März 2015)

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
SRESW, ok akzeptiert 
warum sollte ich  nicht PLd erreichen? zweikanalige Ausführung und wenn ich wirklich keine Werte vom Hersteller bekomme, kann ich ja die Tabelle C.1 aus der 13849-1 s.59 verwenden. immerhin B10d von 20000000 bzw. 400000
Meine Frage ist jetzt, ob ich zwingend einen diversitären Aufbau brauche um PLd zu erreichen? Die nötigen Punkte gegen CCF schaffe ich auch ohne diversitären Aufbau. S73 (13849-1), also brauche ich nicht zwingend einen diversitären Aufbau, oder?


----------



## Aventinus (10 März 2015)

stevenn schrieb:


> vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
> SRESW, ok akzeptiert
> warum sollte ich  nicht PLd erreichen? zweikanalige Ausführung und wenn ich wirklich keine Werte vom Hersteller bekomme, kann ich ja die Tabelle C.1 aus der 13849-1 s.59 verwenden. immerhin B10d von 20000000 bzw. 400000
> Meine Frage ist jetzt, ob ich zwingend einen diversitären Aufbau brauche um PLd zu erreichen? Die nötigen Punkte gegen CCF schaffe ich auch ohne diversitären Aufbau. S73 (13849-1), also brauche ich nicht zwingend einen diversitären Aufbau, oder?



Ohne jetzt in die Tabelle geschaut zu haben bin ich mir ziemlich sicher dass die Werte nicht passen. Initiatoren sind nicht verschießbehaftet, somit gibt es auch keinen B10d-Wert. Ausserdem meine ich mich zu erinnern, dass das die Werte für Schütze bei schwacher Last und Nennlast sind.

Einen diversitätren Aufbau brauchst du nicht zwingend. Für CCF brauchst du "nur" 65 Punkte. Wenn du diese anders erreichst hast du kein Problem.


----------



## stevenn (10 März 2015)

Aventinus schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt in die Tabelle geschaut zu haben bin ich mir ziemlich sicher dass die Werte nicht passen. Initiatoren sind nicht verschießbehaftet, somit gibt es auch keinen B10d-Wert. Ausserdem meine ich mich zu erinnern, dass das die Werte für Schütze bei schwacher Last und Nennlast sind.



dann schau doch bitte in die Tabelle, dann siehst du, das das die werte für näherungsschalter sind!


----------



## Blockmove (10 März 2015)

Von Sick gibt es ein recht aufschlußreiches Dokument darüber:
https://www.mysick.com/saqqara/Standardsensorik_in_Sicherheitsfunktionen_de.pdf

Voraussetzung zur Berechnung ist allerdings ein MTTFd-Wert.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## stevenn (10 März 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Von Sick gibt es ein recht aufschlußreiches Dokument darüber:
> https://www.mysick.com/saqqara/Standardsensorik_in_Sicherheitsfunktionen_de.pdf
> 
> Voraussetzung zur Berechnung ist allerdings ein MTTFd-Wert.
> ...



danke.
hab ich auch grade entdeckt. 
hat jemand einen tipp wie ich auf die zykluszeit bei einem näherungsschalter komme? die bräuchte ich ja um nop und dann den MTTFd-wert zusammen mit dem B10d-wert zu berechnen.


----------



## Aventinus (10 März 2015)

stevenn schrieb:


> dann schau doch bitte in die Tabelle, dann siehst du, das das die werte für näherungsschalter sind!



Sorry, du hast recht, obgleich ich es grad nicht ganz verstehe. Ich war bisher der Meinung das ein Initiator verschleißfrei arbeitet, also die Lebensdauer nicht von den Schaltspielen abhängig ist.


----------



## stevenn (10 März 2015)

die Zykluszeit von einem Ventil ist ja vom einen Schalten des Ventils zum anderen Schalten. wie ist das bei den Sensoren? Die Zeit von ungedämpft zu gedämpft? Das wäre ja eine sehr sehr kleine Zeit


----------



## Blockmove (10 März 2015)

stevenn schrieb:


> hat jemand einen tipp wie ich auf die zykluszeit bei einem näherungsschalter komme? die bräuchte ich ja um nop und dann den MTTFd-wert zusammen mit dem B10d-wert zu berechnen.



Ich denk mal du bringst hier was durcheinander.
Hierbei geht es um den Maschinenzyklus also um die Taktzeit.
Da kann dir wohl keiner von uns einen Tipp geben, da wir deine Anlage nicht kennen.


----------



## stevenn (10 März 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich denk mal du bringst hier was durcheinander.
> Hierbei geht es um den Maschinenzyklus also um die Taktzeit.
> Da kann dir wohl keiner von uns einen Tipp geben, da wir deine Anlage nicht kennen.



vielleicht bring ich wirklich was durcheinander, aber in dem BGIA-report steht s.226, das die Zykluszeit die Zeit zwei aufeinanderfolgender Zyklen ist wie bspw. Schalten eines Ventils. also ich schalte ein Ventil, 10s später schalte ich es wieder, dann ist die Zykluszeit doch 10s. so und wie ist das jetzt bei einem sensor?

ich hab eine schaltfrequenz von 700Hz, dann ist doch die zykluszeit 1/700 oder?.dop von 200 und hop von 5. das ergibt bei mir eine nop von (200*5*3600) / (1/700)=2520000000=nop wenn ich jetzt daraus den MTTFd berechne, mit dem B10d wert aus der Tabelle, dann komme ich auf MTTF= 20000000/ (0,1*2520000000)=0,079 Jahre also weniger als niedrig!

Bitte um Hilfe!


----------



## stevenn (12 März 2015)

was ist die Zykluszeit von einem induktiven Näherungssensor? Bei einem Ventil ist der Zyklus, vom EINEN Schalten zum ANDEREN Schalten. Wenn die Schaltfrequenz 700Hz ist, ist dann die Zykluszeit 1/700?Das wären 1,4ms und da wäre mein MTTF viel zu klein, siehe Antwort #11


----------



## se_la (13 März 2015)

https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/document/69065043?lc=de-WW

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter...


----------



## stevenn (13 März 2015)

se_la schrieb:


> https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/document/69065043?lc=de-WW
> 
> Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter...



nein leider nicht


----------



## se_la (13 März 2015)

Hast du dir das denn durchgelesen?
In dem Beispiel werden die Sensoren nicht bewertet. Sondern nur der Drehzahlwächter und die abschaltenden Schütze. Das müsste doch für deine Bewertung das Ergebnis sein, das du benötigst?

Sicherer Drehzahlwächter und redundanter Abschaltweg. Dann müsstest du meines erachtens doch auf deinen geforderten Performance Level Plr=d kommen.


----------



## Andreas Koenig (13 März 2015)

Hallo, es gibt auch welche von Sick, Schmersal und IFM bis PL=e und mttfd-Wert. Gruss Andreas


----------



## Blockmove (13 März 2015)

Mit was willst du den Stillstand erkennen?
Wir wissen zwar welche Sensoren du verwenden willst aber nicht welches Auswertegerät du nehmen willst.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## stevenn (15 März 2015)

se_la schrieb:


> Hast du dir das denn durchgelesen?
> In dem Beispiel werden die Sensoren nicht bewertet. Sondern nur der Drehzahlwächter und die abschaltenden Schütze. Das müsste doch für deine Bewertung das Ergebnis sein, das du benötigst?



---------------------------


----------



## stevenn (15 März 2015)

Andreas Koenig schrieb:


> Hallo, es gibt auch welche von Sick, Schmersal und IFM bis PL=e und mttfd-Wert. Gruss Andreas



echt? kannst du mir nen link von denen schicken?


----------



## stevenn (15 März 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Mit was willst du den Stillstand erkennen?
> Wir wissen zwar welche Sensoren du verwenden willst aber nicht welches Auswertegerät du nehmen willst.
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter



hi dieter,
ich will die schnellen zähleingänge von der d45 von pluto nutzen


----------



## stevenn (16 März 2015)

zur Erklärung, ich will mit zwei induktiven Näherungssensoren(gesicherter Schaltabstand mind 4mm und der Durchmesser max M5) auf ein Zahnrad schauen, welches auf einer Welle Montiert ist. 
Schaltfrequenz ist ca 700Hz. Risikobeurteilung wurde gemacht und ein Performance Level von d wird benötigt. Als Logik werden die schnellen Zähleingänge von der Pluto D45 genutzt. 
So nun habe ich Aktor (STO von Umrichter) - Logik (D45) - Sensor (suche ich noch, wie gesagt PL d wird verlangt, deswegen wollte ich Redundanz. Da ich nur einen finde, schaffe ich keine Diversität, aber die 65 Punkte gegen CCF erreiche ich auch ohne Diversität, mit den Punkten 1, 3.1, 3.2, 6.1, 6.2 = 70 Punkte). Nun habe ich noch das Problem, das ich nicht genau weiß wie sich die Zykluszeit ergibt.


----------



## stevenn (16 März 2015)

se_la schrieb:


> Hast du dir das denn durchgelesen?
> In dem Beispiel werden die Sensoren nicht bewertet. Sondern nur der Drehzahlwächter und die abschaltenden Schütze. Das müsste doch für deine Bewertung das Ergebnis sein, das du benötigst?
> 
> Sicherer Drehzahlwächter und redundanter Abschaltweg. Dann müsstest du meines erachtens doch auf deinen geforderten Performance Level Plr=d kommen.



ich kann die Datei leider nicht öffnen SET-datei und FirmenPC. Sensoren werden nicht bewertet, bei einer Sicherheitsfunktion???? das kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen.kannst du vll einen Screenshot machen und das hier mal hochladen?das wäre nett.


----------



## se_la (16 März 2015)

Hab den Report mal erstellt.


----------



## Blockmove (16 März 2015)

Evtl. kannst du folgendes probieren:
Du meldest deiner Sicherheitssteuerung den Schaltzustand der Motorschütze.
Somit weisst du "Motor ein" und "Motor aus".
Wenn der Motor ein ist, müssen beide Sensoren entsprechend nach einer Hochlaufzeit entsprechend schalten.
Ist der Motor aus, dann dürfen nach der Tieflaufzeit keine Schaltvorgänge mehr stattfinden.
Die Sensoren würde ich so montieren, dass sie antivalent schalten (also immer einer belegt ist).

Damit erreichst du eine komplette Überwachung / Testung der Sensoren und einen entsprechend hohen DC.

Andere Möglichkeit:
Es gibt sichere Drehgeber. Evtl kannst du solchen einen Drehgeber anbauen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## stevenn (16 März 2015)

vielen Dank schon einmal für eure Antworten. 
@Blockmove: deine Beschreibung ist doch genau das von Siemens oder? _
Wenn der Motor ein ist, müssen beide Sensoren entsprechend nach einer Hochlaufzeit entsprechend schalten.
Ist der Motor aus, dann dürfen nach der Tieflaufzeit keine Schaltvorgänge mehr stattfinden._  -> *Beide Sensoren müssen [...] schalten. / [...]dürfen keine Schaltvorgänge stattfinden,* das heißt doch ich muss die mit in meine PL-Berechnung mit einbeziehen oder? Das Dokument von Siemens berechnet nur die Schütze, aber um *sicher Stillstand* zu erkennen benötige ich doch auch* sichere Werte von den Sensoren Sichwort:Sensor - Logik - Aktor.  Beim Erfassen fehlen meiner Meinung nach die Sensoren(eingezeichnet sind sie, aber sie tauchen bei der Berechnung nicht auf)*.Die Welle kann sich nach dem Ausschalten des Motors noch länger drehen und ich will dann wissen, wann die Welle wirklich Still steht. Das heißt Schütze wären aus und nun brauche ich sichere Werte von den Sensoren( deshalb will ich über Zykluszeit und B10d den MTTFd berechnen um dann auf den PL zu kommen).


----------



## stevenn (16 März 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Andere Möglichkeit:
> Es gibt sichere Drehgeber. Evtl kannst du solchen einen Drehgeber anbauen.



geht in diesem Fall nicht


----------



## Blockmove (16 März 2015)

Tja, wenn du es berechnen willst oder musst, dann brauchst du die Sicherheitstechnischen Kennwerte.
Da die Lösung auf dem Erkennen von Signalwechseln basiert, ist es nachvollziehbar, dass du deine 700Hz als Basis zur Berechnung nehmen willst.
Nur kommt dann halt dabei raus, dass du deine Sensoren wahrscheinlich täglich tauschen musst und somit deine Lösung nicht umsetzbar ist.


----------



## stevenn (16 März 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Tja, wenn du es berechnen willst oder musst, dann brauchst du die Sicherheitstechnischen Kennwerte.
> Da die Lösung auf dem Erkennen von Signalwechseln basiert, ist es nachvollziehbar, dass du deine 700Hz als Basis zur Berechnung nehmen willst.
> Nur kommt dann halt dabei raus, dass du deine Sensoren wahrscheinlich täglich tauschen musst und somit deine Lösung nicht umsetzbar ist.



ok dann hab ich wenigstens bei meiner Überlegung nichts falsch gemacht. Ich hab jetzt mittlerweile MTTFd-Werte (735 Jahre) vom Hersteller bekommen, da fällt das Berechnen dann einfacher ;-) aber ich finde es immer noch komisch das ich mit den Werten aus der Norm so krass daneben liege.


----------



## Safety (18 März 2015)

Hallo,
ich gehe mal davon aus das Du SLS und Stillstand machen willst.
Bei hohen Frequenzen würde ich einen Geber einsetzen der PLd erreicht, sind meist Sinus Coninus und es gibt von vielen Herstellern entsprechende Bausteine. Warum das Rad neu erfinden?
Vergesse nicht die Mechanik bei einem Geber!


----------



## Blockmove (19 März 2015)

stevenn schrieb:


> ok dann hab ich wenigstens bei meiner Überlegung nichts falsch gemacht. Ich hab jetzt mittlerweile MTTFd-Werte (735 Jahre) vom Hersteller bekommen, da fällt das Berechnen dann einfacher ;-) aber ich finde es immer noch komisch das ich mit den Werten aus der Norm so krass daneben liege.



Die Werte aus der Norm gehen eben in Richtung Sicherheit und Geld verdienen.
Einige Hersteller haben z.B. die Kennwerte für Schütze massiv gesenkt. Warum wohl?


----------



## stevenn (19 März 2015)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich gehe mal davon aus das Du SLS und Stillstand machen willst.
> Bei hohen Frequenzen würde ich einen Geber einsetzen der PLd erreicht, sind meist Sinus Coninus und es gibt von vielen Herstellern entsprechende Bausteine. Warum das Rad neu erfinden?
> Vergesse nicht die Mechanik bei einem Geber!



Hallo Safety,
ich bin froh das du und Blockmove mitredet. 

Leider sind meine Wellen so groß, da gibt es keine sicheren Geber, hab mit den Konstrukteuren schon gesprochen, ein sicheren Geber können wir hier leider nicht einsetzen.


----------



## stevenn (19 März 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Die Werte aus der Norm gehen eben in Richtung Sicherheit und Geld verdienen.
> Einige Hersteller haben z.B. die Kennwerte für Schütze massiv gesenkt. Warum wohl?



hast du meine Rechnung mal nachvollzogen? da hab ich nix falsch gemacht,oder? Weil ich ja bei 0,... Jahren rauskomme


----------



## Safety (19 März 2015)

Hallo,
zeichne doch mal ein Blockschaltbild dann wirst Du sehen was alles in der Sicherheitsfunktion enthalten ist.
Bei dem von Dir gezeigten Aufbau  sehe ich als Sensor die beiden Initiatoren und Logik den Drehzahlwächter, also Aktor die Schütze.
Wo sind bei deiner Berechnung die Initiatoren?
Bei dem Thema, empfehle ich Dir den IFA Report 7/2013.


----------



## Blockmove (19 März 2015)

stevenn schrieb:


> hast du meine Rechnung mal nachvollzogen? da hab ich nix falsch gemacht,oder? Weil ich ja bei 0,... Jahren rauskomme


Nachgerechnet nicht, aber rein überschlagsmässig müssen die Ergebnisse bei 700Hz schon passen.

Ich weiß nicht, ob es bei deinem Pluto fertige Bausteine für die Stillstandserfassung gibt. Wenn ja frag doch mal beim Hersteller nach, wie sie es bewerten.
Persönlich würde ich einfach einen fertigen Stillstandswächter (z.B. Phönix PSR-SCP-24DC/RSM4/4X1) mit Anschlußmöglichkeit für Inis verwenden.
Diesen würde ich einfach als komplettes Sub-System in die Sistema einfügen.
Bei Phönix wird einfach getrennte, abgeschirmte Verlegung der Geberleitungen vorgeschrieben. Klar damit schliesse ich EMV und Querschluss aus.
Der Schaltabstand darf max. 0,5 S betragen und es muss immer ein Geber bedämpft sein.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## stevenn (19 März 2015)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> zeichne doch mal ein Blockschaltbild dann wirst Du sehen was alles in der Sicherheitsfunktion enthalten ist.
> Bei dem von Dir gezeigten Aufbau  sehe ich als Sensor die beiden Initiatoren und Logik den Drehzahlwächter, also Aktor die Schütze.
> Wo sind bei deiner Berechnung die Initiatoren?
> Bei dem Thema, empfehle ich Dir den IFA Report 7/2013.



Im Beitrag #11 will ich doch den MTTFd-Wert der Initiatoren ausrechnen, aber der Wert mit dem B10d-Wert aus der Norm ist eben so niedrig, jetzt wollte ich wissen ob ich da was falsch gemacht habe. Im Beitrag #21 ist mein Aktor (die STO Funktion vom Umrichter), die Logik (D45) und Sensor (die ind.Näherungssensoren mit dem komischen Ergebnis für den MTTFd)


----------



## Safety (19 März 2015)

Ich verstehe nicht ganz was du willst
du hast doch jetzt MTTFd Werte von den Sensoren und wenn icH es richtig gesehen habe hast du einen Drehzahlwächter von Siemens 
wo ist jetzt das Problem sollte doch alles passen, bis auf den ccf aber was willst du machen wenn es keine andere Möglichkeit gibt.
in solchen Fällen versuche ich  das ganze über zusätzliche vergleiche der soll ist Werte in der Sps zuverbessern. Reine Diagnose!


----------



## stevenn (20 März 2015)

Safety schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht ganz was du willst


ich wollte mittlerweile nur wissen, ob ich bei der Berechnung was falsch gemacht habe, weil wenn ich die Werte vom Hersteller nicht bekommen hätte, dann hätte ich die Initiatoren nie verwenden können, weil bei meiner Berechnung ein MTTFd Wert von 0,... raus kam.
Ursprünglich war meine Frage eine andere, aber die hat sich weiterentwickelt. Bei meiner letzten Antwort habe ich nur auf deinen post geantwortet ;-)


----------

